# Busy Day Yesterday (April 26, 2011) PIX



## Rebbetzin (Apr 28, 2011)

Yesterday (April 26, 2011) had to be one of my busiest days so far!!

It was my milking day, and a friend of mine brought three of her grandsons to see the new baby goats. 








There are more photos on this link.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150170987419861.321607.587369860&l=3ce55b99ab

Then I got the call that a young mom in the congregation had started into labor. I was to go out to their home to help in anyway I could during the birth. They have 5 other children. 

Here I am with new baby Hadassah.






There are more photos on this link.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150170983379861.321601.587369860&l=dc84d892e2


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 28, 2011)

That was a terrific photo of you and the baby.  You are a blessed woman, God is good to you.

I enjoy your photos.  Keep posting them.

DonnaBelle


----------

